# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين العراق >  قانون العقوبات العسكري (iq)/نصوص القانون

## هيثم الفقى

باسم الشعب مجلس الرئاسة قرار رقم (18) بناءً على ما أقره مجلس النواب طبقًا لأحكام المادة (61/ أولاً) من الدستور وإستنادًا إلى أحكام الفقرة (خامسة/ أ) من المادة مئة وثمانٍ وثلاثين من الدستور. قرر مجلس الرئاسة بجلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ / / 2007 
أصدر القانون الآتي: رقم (19) لسنة 2007 
قانون العقوبات العسكري الفصل الأول سريان القانون المادة _1_ (أولاًَ) تسري أحكام هذا القانون على: أ- منتسبي القوات المسلحة العراقية المستمرين بالخدمة. ب- طلاب الكلية العسكرية أو المدارس أو المعاهد الخاصة بالجيش. ج- الضباط المتقاعدين والمطرودين ونواب الضباط وضباط الصف والجنود المتخرجين أو المطرودين أو المتسرحين من الجيش أو من أي قوة عسكرية أخرى إذا كان ارتكاب الجريمة قد تم أثناء الخدمة. د- الأسرى في ما يتعلق بالجرائم التي تُرتكب من قبلهم في المعتقلات. 
(ثانيا) يقصد بالتعابير التالية لأغراض هذا القانون ما يأتي: أ- الضابط، العسكري من رتبة ملازم فما فوق ويعتبر الإمام في حكم الضابط. ب- النائب الضابط، وكيل أو وكيل أول أو مؤهل أو مؤهل أول. ج- ضابط الصف، كل رئيس عرفاء سرية أو عريف سرية أو عريف أو نائب عريف أو جندي أول. د- الجندي، كل شخص استخدم في الجيش العراقي أو في أي قوة عسكرية تشكل من حين لآخر ضمن القوات المسلحة العراقية. هـ- الجيش ويقصد بالجيش القوات البرية والبحرية والجوية. و- القطعة ويقصد بالقطعة كل وحدة تكون قيد إمرة ضابط. 
المادة _2_ أولاً- النفير هو دعوة المكلفين في الاحتياط بعضهم أو كلهم إلى الخدمة في الجيش عند حصول إعتداء خارجي ويشمل الحركات الفعلية. ثانيا- يبتدئ النفير المنصوص عليه في البند (أولاً) من هذه المادة من تاريخ صدور الأمر المكتوب بجعل الجيش كله أو بعضه في حالة نفير إلى تاريخ صدور الأمر بإلغاء هذه الحالة. ثالثا- تعتبر في حالة نفير مغادرة الطائرات والسفن الحربية جمهورية العراق وقت السلم إلى حين عودتها إلى قاعدة من القواعد. 
المادة_3_ تعد الجرائم المشمولة بأحكام هذا القانون التي يرتكبها العسكريون في البلاد الأجنبية عند وجودهم في قوة عسكرية أو التي يرتكبها العسكري الذي التحق بوظيفة رسمية إلى تلك البلاد عند قيامه بواجبه أو الطالب الذي يوفد أو يلتحق في بعثة دراسية، مرتكبة في العراق في حالة عدم محاكمتهم في تلك البلاد. 
المادة_4_ تكون محاكمة الأسير العراقي أمام المحاكم العسكرية بموجب أحكام هذا القانون ووفقًا لأحكام إتفاقيات جنيف الخاصة بأسرى الحرب. 
المادة_5_ أولا - تعد الجرائم المرتكبة على العسكري المنتمي إلى جيش الدولة المتحالفة عند القيام بالواجبات العسكرية المشتركة كأنها مرتكبة على العسكري العراقي عندما تكون تلك الدولة قد عقدت اتفاقًا على المقابلة بالمثل مع جمهورية العراق. ثانيًا – يقصد بالعسكري، كل من اتخذ العسكرية مهنة له ويشمل ذلك المكلف بخدمة العلم بعد إقرار قانون الخدمة العسكرية. 
المادة_6_ تُعَد جميع القطعات العسكرية والطائرات والسفن الحربية في مجابهة مع العدو منذ شروعها في اتخاذ الإستحضارات بغية إعلان النفير والاصطدام. 
المادة_7_ يقصد بالتعابير التالية لإغراض هذا القانون ما يأتي: أولاً – العدو كل دولة أو جهة ترفع السلاح ضد جمهورية العراق ويشمل ذلك الفرد و العصابة المسلحة. ثانيًا- المسلح، حالة حمل السلاح لمقتضيات الخدمة أو حالة التجمع مسلحًا بإمرة آمر أو إشرافه للشروع في الخدمة. ثالثًا- الخدمة، قيام المأمور بواجب عسكري معين معلوم أو تنفيذًا من آمر. رابعًا- المأمور، هو الشخص المكلف بالقيام بالخدمة المنصوص عليها في البند (ثالثًا) من هذه المادة. خامسًا- الآمر، الشخص الحائز سلطة الإمرة بإعتبار نفوذ الأمر. المادة_8_ يعد ظرفًا مشددًا الفعل المرتكب في حالة تجمع الأفراد إذا وقع أمام (3) ثلاثة أشخاص عسكريين في الأقل، باستثناء الفاعل والشريك والآمر والأعلى رتبة، مجتمعين لغرض أداء خدمة عسكرية. 
المادة_9_ يقصد بالتعابير التالية لأغراض هذا القانون ما يأتي: أولاً- الحارس، العسكري المسلح المعين في محل لتوطيد الأمن أو المحافظة عليه أو الضبط أو الترصد وفق أوامر معينة في السلم أو النفير. ثانيًا- الخفر، وجود عسكري مسلح أو أكثر تحت إمرة آمر للمقاصد المنصوص عليها في البند (أولا) من هذه المادة في السلم أو النفير. ثالثا- الدورية، العسكري المسلح السيار القائم بوظيفة في منطقة معينة للمقاصد المنصوص عليها في البند (أولا) من هذه المادة في السلم أو النفير. 
الفصل الثاني أنواع العقوبات المادة_10_ تقسم العقوبات إلى : أولا- العقوبات الأصلية هي: أ- الإعدام: إماتة الشخص المحكوم عليه بها رميًا بالرصاص ويتم التنفيذ إستنادًا إلى القانون أصول المحاكمات العسكري في الشخص العسكري رقم ( ) لسنة 2007 وقانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية رقم (23) لسنة 1971 ب- السجن المؤبد: السجن لمدة عشرين سنة. ج- السجن الموقت: السجن أكثر من خمس سنوات إلى خمس عشرة سنة. د- الحبس الشديد: الحبس أكثر من ثلاثة أشهر إلى خمس سنوات. هـ- الحبس البسيط: الحبس لمدة من أربع وعشرين ساعة إلى ثلاثة اشهر. و- الغرامة. ز- حجز الثكنة. 
ثانيًا- العقوبات التبعية وهي: أ- فسخ العقد. ب- الطرد. ج- الإخراج. د- الإحالة على قائمة نصف الراتب. هـ - الحرمان من القدم. 
المادة_11_ أولا:- أ- في الجرائم المعاقب عليها بموجب أحكام هذا القانون بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات يجوز أن يحكم على الضابط العسكري بالغرامة أو بحرمان القدم بدلا من عقوبة الحبس المقررة قانونًا إذا وجدت أسباب مخففة لذلك على أن تذكر تلك الأسباب في القرار. ب- يقصد بحرمان القدم تزيد المدة الصغرى المعينة قانونا لترقية الضابط بقدر مدة الحكم ولا يجوز الحكم بهذه العقوبة مدة تزيد على سنتين. 
ثانيًا- لا تطبق أحكام البند (أولاً) من هذه المادة على الجرائم المخلة بالشرف. 
المادة_12_ حجز الثكنة ويفرض على: أولا- الضابط ونائب الضابط وضابط الصف والجندي. ثانيا- يجوز الحكم على الضابط بحجز الثكنة مدة لا تزيد على (15) خمس عشرة يوم. ثالثا- يجوز الحكم على الجندي وضابط الصف ونائب الضابط بحجز الثكنة مدة لا تزيد على (30) ثلاثين يومًا. رابعا- لا يجوز الحكم على الطالب العسكري سواء في كلية أم معهد أو مركز أم مدرسة بعقوبة حجز الثكنة بمنزلة عقوبة إنضباطية . 
المادة_13_ عند الحكم على الضابط أو نائب الضابط أو ضابط الصف أو الجندي بحجز الثكنة يترتب على ذلك ما يأتي: أولاً- عدم الإعفاء من القيام بواجباته في دائرته أو الثكنة أو ميدان العرض أو أي محل آخر. ثانيًا- عدم السماح له بالذهاب إلى أي مكان ما بعد انتهاء الواجبات. ثالثًا- عدم السماح له بمقابلة الزوار إلا إذا كانت الزيارة من مقتضيات الواجب. 
المادة_14_ يستحق العسكري المحكوم عليه بحجز الثكنة رواتبه ومخصصاته. 
المادة_15_ أولا_ يجب الحكم بالطرد أو فسخ العقد عند فرض إحدى العقوبات الآتية: أ- الإعدام. ب- الحكم عن جريمة ماسة بأمن الدولة الداخلي والخارجي وجرائم الإرهاب. ج- السجن لمدة أكثر من خمس سنوات د- الحكم عن جريمة اللواط أو الإغتصاب. هـ - تخلف أحد شروط التعيين. ثانيا- يجوز الحكم بالطرد أو فسخ عند الحكم بالحبس مدة تقل عن خمس سنوات. 
المادة_16_ يترتب على عقوبة الطرد الآثار التالية من دون الحاجة إلى النص عليها في قرار الحكم: أولاً- فقدان الرتبة العسكرية . ثانيًا- استرداد الأوسمة والأنواط في حالة إدانته عن جريمة مخلة بالشرف أو ماسّة بأمن الدولة الداخلي والخارجي. ثالثًا- عدم جواز إعادة تعيينه في الجيش بصفة ضابط أو نائب ضابط أو ضابط صف أو موظف أو في الأجهزة الأمنية الأخرى 
المادة _17_ أولا- يجب الحكم بعقوبة الإخراج عند الحكم بعقوبة الحبس مدة تزيد على سنة. ثانيا- يجوز الحكم بعقوبة الإخراج عند الحكم بعقوبة الحبس مدة تقل عن سنة. 
المادة_18_ تترتب على عقوبة الإخراج الآثار التالية دون حاجة إلى النص عليها في قرار الحكم: أولا- فقدان الرتبة والوظيفة العسكرية . ثانيا- عدم جواز إعادة تعينه بصفة ضابط أو موظف في الجيش. 
المادة_19_ يعد مخرجًا من الجيش الضابط الذي حكم عليه من محكمة غير عسكرية عن جريمة ارتكبها بعد نفاذ هذا القانون بالحبس مدة تزيد على (1) سنة واحدة على كل من أدين بجريمة مخلة بالشرف أو لتقديم أي نوع من أنواع المساعدة لأفعال الإرهاب أو الجرائم الماسة بأمن الدولة الداخلي والخارجي واكتسب الحكم درجة البتات. 
المادة_20_ أولا- يجب الحكم بالحرمان من الرتبة أو الدرجة عند الحكم بعقوبة الحبس مدة تزيد على سنة. ثانيا- يجوز الحكم بالحرمان من الرتبة أو الدرجة عند الحكم بعقوبة الحبس مدة تقل عن سنة. 
المادة_21_ أولا- يترتب على الحكم بحرمان المحكوم عليه من الرتبة أو الدرجة تنزيل رتبته أو درجته إلى رتبة أو درجة أدنى واحدة مع حرمانه من جميع الحقوق التي اكتسبها عن تلك الرتبة أو الدرجة من دون الحاجة إلى النص عليها في الحكم. ثانيا- يحتفظ المحكوم عليه بحقوقه التقاعدية في راتب التقاعد والمكافأة المقررة بموجب القانون ورواتب الإجازات الاعتيادية التي يستحقها للدرجة التي انزل إليها. 
المادة_22_ أولاً- يعتبر مطرودًا من الجيش من حكم عليه من محكمة غير عسكرية عن جريمة ماسة بأمن الدولة الداخلي أو الخارجي أو جرائم الإرهاب أو جرائم اللواط أو الاغتصاب أو تم الحكم علية بالسجن مدة تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات في الجرائم الأخرى ارتكبها بعد نفاذ هذا القانون واكتسب الحكم درجة البتات. ثانياً- عند الحكم على العسكري من محكمة غير عسكرية بعقوبة تستوجب أو تجيز تطبيق إحدى العقوبات التبعية المنصوص عليه في البند (ثانيًا) من المادة (10) من هذا القانون يجب إحالته إلى محكمة عسكرية لإصدار الحكم عليه بهذه العقوبة وفقًا للقانون. 
المادة_23_ إذا كانت الجريمة الأصلية تستوجب أو تجيز تطبيق إحدى العقوبات التبعية المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون فيجب تطبيقها في حالة الشروع. 
المادة_24_ أولا- إذا كون الأمر الصادر لتنفيذ واجب عسكري جريمة فتترتب المسؤولية الجزائية عن هذه الجريمة على الأمر. ثانيا- يعد الأدنى رتبةَ شريكًا في ارتكاب الجريمة في إحدى الحالات الآتية: أ- إذا تجاوز حدود الأمر الصادر إليه. ب- إذا علم إن الأمر الذي تلقاه يقصد به ارتكاب جريمة عسكرية أو مدنية. 
المادة_25_ يعتبر المجرم عائدًا إذا إرتكب جريمة عسكرية من نوع الجريمة العسكرية التي ارتكبها سابقًا ويشترط أن يكون الحكمان السابق واللاحق قد صدرا من محكمة عسكرية ولا تعتبر المخالفات الإضباطية أساسًا للعود. 
المادة_26_ للمحاكم العسكرية تنفيذ العقوبات وإيقافها في إحدى الحالات الآتية: أولا- إذا حكم على عسكري بعقوبة سالبة للحرية لإرتكاب جريمة عسكرية وكان هذا العسكري قد سبق الحكم عليه من المحاكم المدنية وأوقف تنفيذ العقوبة من اجلها فعلى المحكمة العسكرية أن تأمر بتنفيذ العقوبتين بالتعاقب إذا كانت نوع الجريمة نفسها التي سبق وأن حكم عليها. ثانيا- إذا حكم على عسكري بعقوبة سالبة للحرية لارتكاب جريمة عسكرية أوقف تنفيذها وارتكب جريمة عسكرية أخرى فيجب في هذه الحالة تنفيذ العقوبتين بالتعاقب. ثالثا- إذا ارتكب عسكري جريمة وكان قد سبق أن حكمت عليه محكمة مدنية فللمحكمة العسكرية الخيار في إيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة باستثناء ما ورد في الفقرة أولاً من المادة (22) من هذا القانون. 
المادة_27_ لا تمنع الأحكام الصادرة من المحاكم العسكرية إيقاف تنفيذ الأحكام الصادرة من المحاكم المدنية. 
الفصل الثالث الجرائم الماسة بأمن الدولة المادة_28_ يعاقب بالإعدام كل من: أولا– سعى لسلخ جزء من العراق عن أدارة الحكومة أو لوضع العراق أو جزء منه تحت سيطرة دولة أجنبية. ثانيا– ترك أو سلم إلى العدو أو أستخدم وسيلة لإرغام أو أغراء آمر أو شخص أخر ما، على أن يترك أو يسلم بصورة تخالف ما تتطلبه المواقف العسكرية موقعًا أو مكانًا أو مخفرًا أو حاميةً أو حرسًا خفرًا ومن سلم أو سبب تسليم المعامل العسكرية المختصة بالعتاد وأدوات الحرب والمصانع ومخازن العينة وأدوات المخابرة ووسائل التنقل ومن قام بحرق أو ضرب مطارات الجيش أو الطائرات أو جعلها عن عمد غير صالحة للعمل ومن تعمد الإضرار بالبلد ومنفعة العدو بتخريب الجسور والسداد والسكك الحديد والطرق العامة ومن سبب أو سهل استيلاء العدو على قسم من القوات العسكرية. ثالثا– حصل على أشياء أو وثائق أو صورها أو معلومات عسكرية يجب أن تبقى مكتومة حرصًا على سلامة الدولة أو مصالحها وقام بإيصالها مباشرة أو بالواسطة إلى دولة أجنبية في زمن السلم أو الحرب. رابعا- كان آمرًا لموقع وسلمه إلى العدو قبل أن ينفذ كل ما لديه من وسائل الدفاع أو أهمل استعمال الوسائل المذكورة. خامسا- كان آمرًا لقطعات في العراء وفاتح العدو لعقد إتفاق معه يستلزم تسليم القطعات العسكرية التي تحت أمرته وسلاحها من دون أن يقوم بما تقتضيه واجبات وظيفته. سادسا- كان آمرًا وتسبّب بتسليم قوة نهرية أو بحرية أو جوية كانت تحت أمرته أو تسليم طاقمها دون القيام بما تقتضيه واجبات وظيفته. 
المادة _29_ يُعاقب بالإعدام كل من ارتكب إحدى الجرائم التالية في أثناء النفير بقصد معاونة العدو أو بقصد إضرار الجيش أو إحدى قوات الحكومات المتحالفة أو أدى فعله إلى قتل أو موت أحد أو عدد من العسكريين والمدنيين عمدا: أولا- تحريض من يستطيع حمل السلاح من العراقيين أو من المنتسبين إلى قوات دولة متحالفة مع الحكومة العراقية على الذهاب إلى جانب العدو. ثانيا- بث روح التمرد بين القوات العسكرية العراقية أو قوات إحدى الدول المتحالفة لإثارة عصيان مسلح ضد السلطة القائمة بالدستور. ثالثا- إفشاء السر أو سر الليل أو الإشارة الخاصة أو التنبيهات أو الوصايا السرية المختصة بالحراس والخفراء والمخافر والشفرات اللاسلكية. رابعا- تحريف الأخبار أو الوصايا المختصة بالخدمة أو إهمال تنفيذ ذلك على الوجه الصحيح وذلك عند مجابهة العدو. خامسا- دلالة العدو على قوات الحكومة العراقية أو إحدى قوات الحكومات المتحالفة معها أو دلالة القوات المذكورة للسير على الطريق غير الصحيح عمدًا. سادسا- سبب الذعر في إحدى القوات العراقية أو تسبب بقيامها بحركات أو بأعمال خاطئة بإصدار إشارة عسكرية أو غيرها أو التحريض على الهروب أو عرقلة جمع الجنود المتشتتة. سابعا- الاتصال أو التوصل للاتصال بالأشخاص المنتمين إلى قوات العدو أو المقيمين في بلاد معادية لإفشاء الأوضاع المتعلقة بإدارة الحرب كتابة أو شفاها أو بأية واسطة من وسائط الاتصال. ثامنا- أهمل تنفيذ الواجب كله أو بعضه أو غير في أمر من تلقاء نفسه أو كان له سلطة الأمر على أفراد القوات المسلحة وكلفهم بالعمل على تعطيل أوامر الحكومة. تاسعا- إذاعة أو نشر منشورات العدو أو إعلاناته بين قوات الجيش بسوء نية. عاشرا- أهمل إعاشة القطعات المكلف بها بسوء نية. حادي عشر- أطلق سراح أسرى الحرب أو سبب هروبهم. ثاني عشر- أنباء العدو بالمجموعة المحتوية على الإشارات المستعملة في الحرب أو على خلاصتها. ثالث عشر- خرب أو دمر آلالات الحرب للطائرات والسفن الحربية أو محركاتها أو تجهيزاتها أو افقد قابليتها الحربية أو انقص هذه القابليات أو تسبب في ذلك بشكل يضعف من قدرة الأجهزة الأمنية في الحفاظ على أمن المواطن وممتلكاتهم وحدود الدولة. رابع عشر- ارتكب عمدا عملا من شأنه أن يعرض امن وسلامة وسائل الاتصال بجميع أنواعها للخطر بان مكن العدو من استراق المكالمات الخاصة بالحركات أو الحرب أو من إستمكان الجهاز المعد للاتصال أو الشبكة اللاسلكية. 
المادة _30_ يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (10) عشر سنوات كل من: أولا- كان من رعايا جمهورية العراق مستخدمًا عند دولة أجنبية قبل إعلان الحرب معها واستمر على عمله أو دخل خدمة الحكومة المعادية من جديد بعد إعلان الحرب. ثانيا- مارس الغش أو الاحتيال عند تسليمه مدخرات عسكرية في زمن الحرب. ثالثا- تقاعس عن الأخبار عن الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين (28) و (29) من هذا القانون أو أحجم عن إخبار الجهة المختصة. رابعا- كان أجنبيًا مستخدمًا في الجيش العراقي واتفق مع العدو ضد هذا الجيش. خامسا- تسبب عمدا في إطالة مدة النفير أو اخل بالواجبات العسكرية تسهيلا لأعمال العدو أو قام بأعمال تؤدي إلى الإضرار بالجيش أو قوات الحكومة المتحالفة. 
المادة _31_ إذا ارتكبت الجريمة المنصوص عليها في البند (رابع عشر) من المادة (29) إهمالاً من دون أن تؤدي إلى الإضرار بالجيش فتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات ولا تقل عن (1) سنة واحدة. 
المادة _32_ يعفى الشريك من العقوبة إذا اخبر مرجعه بخبر العزم على ارتكاب الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد (28)، (29)، (30) من هذا القانون قبل الشروع فيها بحيث يمكن بذلك من منع ارتكاب الجريمة أو يسهل إلقاء القبض على المشتركين فيها. 
الفصل الرابع التغيب و الغياب المادة _33_ أولا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد (3) ثلاث سنوات كل من غاب دون عذر مشروع من وحدته أو محل القيام بواجباته أو تجاوز مدة إجازته في وقت السلم مدة تزيد على (15) خمسة عشر يومًا للمراتب وعشرة أيام للضباط. ثانيا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (4) أربع سنوات إذا وقع الغياب أوالتجاوز المنصوص عليه في البند (أولا) من هذه المادة أثناء إيقاف التسريح في وقت السلم. ثالثا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (30) ثلاثين يومًا كل من تغيب عن الوظيفة بلا إذن أو لم يحضر ميدان العرض أو محل الاجتماع الذي عينه الآمر أو خرج من هذا المكان قبل أن يُؤذن له في ذلك أو خرج من الصف بلا ضرورة وكل من كان في المعسكر أو الحامية أو في مكان آخر فوجد خارجًا عن الحدود المعينة أو وجد في مكان تمنعه أوامر المنطقة أو الحامية أو كل أمر آخر من التواجد فيها بلا إذن أو إجازة من آمره. 
الفصل الخامس جريمة الهروب المادة_34_ يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (1) سنة واحدة كل من لم يخبر بالغائبين أو الهاربين أو البقايا غير المسجلين أو استخدامهم في أشغالٍ رسمية أو خاصة مع علمه بذلك. 
المادة_35_ أولاً- يعاقب بالإعدام كل من هرب إلى جانب العدو. ثانيًا- يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (7) سبع سنوات أو بالحبس مدة لا تقل على (2) سنتين إذا كان الهروب إلى غير جانب العدو عند مجابهة العدو أو كان هروبه من موقع محصور. ثالثًا- تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات إذا وقع الهروب إلى داخل حدود العراق، ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات ولا تقل عن سنة واحدة كل من قام بالتحريض على الهروب أو تسهيله. رابعًا- يعاقب بالحبس إذا هرب بالاتفاق أكثر من شخصين إلى دولة أجنبية ويعاقب المحرض أو المسهل لجريمة الهروب بالاتفاق بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (7) سبع سنوات وتكون العقوبة بالسجن المؤبد إذا كان التحريض أو التسهيل في وقت النفير. خامسا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة خمس سنوات كل: أ- عسكري يهرب خارج حدود البلاد أثناء سريان خدمته العسكرية ب- من اشترك مع الفاعل أو حرضه أو اغراه على ارتكاب الجريمة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (أ) من هذا البند وكل من ساعده أو آواه أو أخفاه بقصد تسهيل هروبه وهو عالم بصفته وقصده. ج- من يثبت اشتراكه في اتفاق جنائي، غايته ارتكاب أي من الأفعال الجرمية المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين (أ) و (ب) من هذا البند أو العمل على دفع الآخرين أو تشجيعهم على ارتكابها بأي شكل من الأشكال سواء أدى الاتفاق الجنائي إلى نتيجة ما أم لم يؤد. د- العسكري الموجود خارج البلاد إذا ارتكب جريمة الهروب أثناء وجوده في الخارج. هـ- من لم يراجع قصدا أو إهمالا اقرب موقع عسكري أو وحدة عسكرية فورا بعد ان كان أسيرا و أطلق سراحه. و- من فارق طائرة أو سفينة بحرية في خارج الحدود العراقية ولم يراجع قصدا أو إهمالا منه اقرب قنصلية عراقية أو اقرب مرجع لدولة متحالفة. سادسا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين كل عسكري يضبط متلبسًا في حالة الشروع بارتكاب جريمة الهروب خارج حدود البلاد. سابعا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر كل من علم بارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في البنود (أولا) و (ثانيا) و (ثالثا) و (رابعا) و (خامسا) من المادة (30) من هذا القانون ولم يخبر عنها وتكون العقوبة مدة لا تزيد عن على سنة واحدة إذا ارتكبت الجريمة وقت النفير. 
ثامنا- يجوز تأجيل عقوبة السجن أو الحبس المحكوم بها على العسكري الهارب أو الغائب وفق أحكام المادتين (32) و (33) من هذا القانون إلى ما بعد إكماله الخدمة العسكرية المطلوبة بعد القبض عليه أو تسليمه نفسه. 
المادة_36_ أولا- يعد ظرفًا مخففًا قيام العسكري الهارب تسليم نفسه نادمًا. ثانيا- يعد ظرفًا مشددًا ارتكاب الجرائم المنصوص عليها في البندين (أولا) و (ثانيا) من المادة (33) من هذا القانون في حالة النفير.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة_37_ يعاقب بالسجن كل من أعطى وثائق مزورة بإكمال الخدمة أثناء النفير. 
الفصل السادس التمارض أو إلحاق الأذى للتخلص من الخدمة المادة _38_ أولا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات كل عسكري: أ- تمارض أو سبب في نفسه مرضًا أو عاهة. ب- تعمد بنفسه أو سمح لغيره بتعطيل عضو من أعضاء جسمه أو غيره لغرض جعل نفسه أو غيره غير أهل للخدمة العسكرية. ثانيًا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر كل عسكري سبب تأخير شفاء نفسه عمدًا أو قام بعمل من شأنه أن يشدد عليه مرضه أو علته أو عاهته ليتخلص من الواجبات العسكرية مهما كان نوعها. ثالثاً- تكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا وقع الفعل أثناء مجابهة العدو. رابعًا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين كل عسكري: أ- احتال بأي وسيلة على وجه ما للتخلص من الخدمة العسكرية بعضها أو كلها. ب- احتال لغيره للغرض المنصوص عليه في الفقرة (أ) من هذا البند مع علمه بذلك. 
الفصل السابع الجرائم المخلة بالانتظام العسكري المادة_39_ يعاقب بحجز الثكنة أو الحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاثة أشهر كل من كذب على آمره في أمور تتعلق بواجباته العسكرية. 
المادة_40_ يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاثة أشهر كل من رفع شكوى كاذبة مع علمه بعدم صحتها أو خلاف الأصول المتبعة لرفعها عمدًا. 
المادة_41_ أولا- يعاقب بحجز الثكنة كل من لم يقم بما يفرض عليه مراسيم الاحترام إزاء آمره أو ما فوقه عند قيامه بالواجب العسكري ، وكل من لم يتلقَ توبيخ الآمر الرسمي باحترام أو اعترض على كلامه. ثانيا- الحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات إذا وقعت الإهانة أثناء القيام بالواجبات العسكرية. ثالثا- يعاقب بالحبس إذا وقعت الإهانة بتعيين واقعة معينة. رابعا- يعاقب بالحبس إذا وقعت الإهانة بتوزيع منشور أو رسم أو صورة أو بطريقة نشر أخرى. 
المادة_42_ أولا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاثة أشهر كل من لم يطع أمرًا يتعلق بواجباته إهمالا منه وذلك بعدم تنفيذه الأمر وفقا للأصول أو تغييره أو مجاوزة حدوده وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر إذا تكررت هذه الجريمة. ثانيا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (4) أربع سنوات من امتنع عن القيام بتنفيذ أمر يتعلق بتأدية واجباته عمدًا أو امتنع عن إطاعة الآمر قولاً أو فعلاً أو أصر على عدم الإطاعة رغم تكرار الأمر الصادر إليه. ثالثا- إذا وقعت الجرائم المنصوص عليها في البندين (أولا) و( ثانيا) من هذه المادة أثناء النفير فتكون العقوبة الحبس ويجوز الحكم بالسجن (10) عشر سنوات إذا ارتكبت الجريمة أثناء مجابهة العدو. رابعا- يعاقب بالحبس إذا ارتكبت الجريمة المنصوص عليها في البنود (أولا) و (ثانيا) و(ثالثا) من هذه المادة أثناء تجمع الأفراد أو عند صدور الأمر إلى السلاح أو كان العسكري مسلحًا وذلك بقصد التخلص من القيام بالواجبات بعضها أو كلها وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على (15) خمسة عشر سنة إذا ارتكبت الجريمة في حالة مجابهة العدو. خامسا- تكون العقوبة السجن إذا سبب عدم الإطاعة ضررًا جسيمًا بالمال أو خطرا على النفس أو اضطرابًا في الأمن أو إخلالاً بتهيئة الجيش للحرب أو إكمال التدريب وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا ارتكبت الجريمة في حالة مجابهة العدو. 
المادة_43_ أولا- يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (10) عشرة سنوات كل من منع آمره أو الأعلى رتبة بالقوة أو بالتهديد من القيام بتنفيذ أمر يتعلق بواجباته ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها إذا وقعت المقاومة على الجنود المكلفين بحراسة الآمر أو الذين اعدوا لهذا الغرض. ثانيا- يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (10) عشر سنوات كل من اعتدى على ضابط ارفع منه رتبه، وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تقل عن (10) عشر سنوات إذا وقع الاعتداء أثناء قيام الضابط الأرفع منه رتبة بالوظيفة أو وقعت الجريمة أثناء تجمع الأفراد، أو ارتكبت الجريمة باستعمال سلاح أو آلة من شانها أن تسبب الموت. ثالثا- يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد عن (15) خمس عشرة سنة إذا ارتكبت جريمة الاعتداء أثناء النفير وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا أفضى الاعتداء إلى موت الأرفع منه رتبة. رابعا- تكون العقوبة السجن الموقت إذا سبب الإعتداء حدوث عاهة مستديمة في جسم الأرفع منه رتبة. 
المادة_44_ أولا- إذا ارتكبت الجريمة المنصوص عليها في البنود (أولا) و (ثانيا) و(ثالثا) و(رابعا) من المادة(42) من هذا القانون نتيجة استفزاز الأدنى رتبة بقيام الأعلى رتبة بعمل مخالف للنظام أو القواعد العسكرية أو نتيجة تعدي حدود صلاحياته تخفف العقوبة إلى نصف مدتها أما إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة هي الإعدام فتبدل إلى عقوبة السجن المؤبد على ان توضح المحكمة في أسباب حكمها العذر أو الظرف الذي اقتضى هذا التخفيف. ثانيا- يعاقب الأعلى رتبة بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات إذا قام بفعل الاستفزاز. 
المادة_45_ أولا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات كل من جمع العسكريين بقصد رفع الشِكايات أو إبداء المطالعات أو للمذاكرة في أمور تتعلق بالمؤسسات أو التشكيلات العسكرية دون أن يكون له صفة تخوله ذلك أو ليس له حق في ذلك العمل. ثانيا- يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (10) عشر سنوات كل من حرض جماعة من العسكريين يتجاوز عددهم الاثنين على عدم إطاعة الأعلى رتبة أو على مقاومته أو الاعتداء عليه ولم تقع الجريمة وكانت في مرحلة التصميم أو الشروع. ثالثا- يعاقب المحرض بالسجن مدة (15) خمسة عشر سنة إذا نتج عن التحريض ضرر خطر بالخدمات العسكرية. رابعا- يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من حرض على العصيان أثناء النفير. 
المادة_46_ أولا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات كل من حرض على النُفرة من الخدمة العسكرية بالقول. ثانيًا– تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد عن (5) خمس سنوات إذا كان التحريض في النفير برسائل أو بصور أو رسوم أو بوسائط نشر أخرى. 
المادة _47_ أولا ً– يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن خمس سنوات كل فرد من جماعة مكونة من شخصين من العسكريين فأكثر أجمعت على عدم إطاعة الأمر أو مقاومته أو الاعتداء عليه. ثانياً– يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات كل من علم بوجه من الوجوه بوقوع الجريمة المنصوص عليها في البند (أولا) من هذه المادة ولم يخبر بها في وقت يمكن فيه منع وقوع ذلك الفعل إذا وقعت الجريمة فعلا. ثالثا- لا عقاب على من كان متفقا مع المجتمعين على ارتكاب الجريمة المنصوص عليها في البند (أولا) من هذه المادة وكَشَفَ أمرهم قبل وقوع الجريمة أو قبل حصول العلم بها. 
المادة _48_ يعد عصيانًا عسكريًا إجتماع شخصين فأكثر من العسكريين علنًا أو بضجيج أو عربدة محاولين إظهار عدم إطاعة أوامر الأعلى رتبة أو محاولين مقاومته أو الاعتداء عليه فعلا وبصورة مجتمعة. 
المادة _49_ أولا– يعاقب كل من اشترك في العصيان، وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تقل عن (10) عشر سنوات في إثناء النفير. ثانيا- يعاقب المحرض على العصيان بعقوبة السجن مدة (15) خمسة عشر سنة. ثالثا– يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من اشترك في العصيان العسكري في حالة مجابهة العدو. رابعاً– يعاقب بالحبس من كان شريكًا في عدم إطاعة الآمر أو عصيان عسكري وندم قبل أن يقوم بفعل مؤثر على الآمر أو الأعلى رتبة إذا كان من المحرضين أو المدبرين وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين ان كان من غيرهم. خامساً– يعاقب بعقوبة المحرض على ارتكاب جريمة العصيان أو الفساد كل من: أ- تَمَرّد على أوامر الأعلى رتبة لفظًا أو أصر على عدم الإطاعة. ب– سهّل وقوع العصيان بإساءته استعمال الإشارة العسكرية أو بإعطائه إشارة أخرى. 
المادة _50_ يعاقب بإحدى العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة (43) من هذا القانون كل من حقّر حارسًا أو خفرًا أو دورية أو لم يصغ إلى أوامر هؤلاء أو قاومهم أو اعتدى عليهم فعلاً. 
المادة _51_ يشترط في تطبيق العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة (43) من هذا القانون على الأدنى رتبة في حالة الجرائم المرتكبة على الأعلى رتبة أن يكون الأدنى رتبة عالمًا برتبة الأعلى رتبة أو قِدَمَهُ أو كان هناك ما يحمله على هذا العلم. 
الفصل الثامن تجاوز حدود الوظيفة المادة_52_ أولاً – أ - يعاقب بالحبس كل من استعمل نفوذ وظيفته أو مقامه أو رتبته وأمر الأدنى رتبة بارتكاب جريمة . ب– يعد الآمر فاعلاً أصليا للجريمة إذا ارتكبت الجريمة أو شُرع فيها. ثانياً- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن (2) سنتين كل رتبةٍ أعلى أساء استعمال نفوذ وظيفته بإصداره إلى رتبةٍ أدنى أو أمر أو طَلب منه أفعالا لا علاقة لها بالوظيفة أو طَلب من رتبةٍ أدنى هدية أو قرضا. ثالثاً– يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين كل من فرض عمداً عقوبة لا حق له في فرضها أو جاوز حدود صلاحيته القانونية. رابعاً– يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر كل من أهمل شكوى رتبة ادنى أو هدد المشتكي لكي يسحبها. 
المادة _53_ يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن (2) سنتين كل من استخدم نفوذ وظيفته للتأثير على المحاكم العسكرية. 
المادة _54_ يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر من نقل عسكري إلى غير وحدته المعينة أو غير مؤسسته أو موقعه دون سبب مقبول، وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات إذا ارتكبت الجريمة أثناء النفير. 
المادة _55_ يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر كل من استخدم عسكرياً في خدمات خاصة خلافا للأصول والنظم المتبعة في الجيش. 
المادة _56_ يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات كل من أهمل أو رفض تقديم المساعدة في إلقاء القبض قانونا على شخص متهم بجريمة تعاقب عليها محكمة مدنية عندما يطلب منه ذلك مرجع مختص. 
المادة _57_ يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (1) سنة واحدة كل من أساء استعمال نفوذ وظيفته في غير الحالات المنصوص عليها في المواد (52، 53، 54، 55) من هذا القانون. 
المادة _58_ أولا – يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على(3) ثلاثة أشهر كل من سبَّ رتبة أدنى أو أهانه أو أساء معاملته خلافاً للأصول أو الأنظمة العسكرية وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات إذا ارتكبت الأفعال المذكورة بإسناد واقعة معينة. ثانيا– يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين كل من اعتدى على رتبة أدنى أو الحق بجسمه أذى أو قام بعمل أدى إلى الإخلال بصحته أو ضاعف واجباته دون مبرر مشروع ولقصد التعذيب أو سمح للآخرين بإيذائه. 
المادة _59_ أولا– لا تعد جريمة كل فعل لا يسبب الموت ارتكبه الأعلى رتبة لدفع اعتداء الأدنى رتبة الفعلي أو لإجباره على إطاعة الأوامر عند الضرورة القصوى أو الخطر. ثانيا- لا تعد جريمة استعمال السلاح للدفاع الشرعي أو لإرجاع الهاربين في منطقة الحركات الفعلية أو لإيقاف النهب والتخريب إذا لم توجد واسطة فعالة أخرى يستعاض بها عن ذلك. ثالثا– لا تعد إهانة إذا انتقد الأعلى رتبة الأدنى رتبة ونبهه على الأخطاء المتعلقة بالخدمة. 
المادة _60_ أولا- يعاقب الحارس والخفير والدورية بالعقوبة المقررة على الآمر عند ارتكابه أحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد (52، 53، 54، 55، 56، 57، 58) من هذا القانون. ثانياً- لغرض أحكام البند (أولاً) من هذه المادة يعد كل من الخفير والحارس بمثابة الآمر في أثناء القيام بالواجبات العسكرية. 
الفصل التاسع الجرائم المرتكبة على المال أو النفس في أثناء النفير المادة _61_ أولا– يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن (10) عشر سنوات كل من استفاد من رعب الحرب أو أساء استخدام ألسطوه العسكرية فاستولى على أموال غيره دون مسوّغ أو أخذها عنوة أو جمع نقوداً أو أموالا دون أن يكون مخولا بذلك أو جاوز حدود جمع التكاليف الحربية لمنفعته الشخصية. ثانياً– يعاقب بالسجن كل من اتلف أو خرّب بلا ضرورة حربية مالا منقولا أو غير منقول أو قطع أشجارا أو اتلف محصولا زراعيا أو أمر بذلك. ثالثاً – أ – يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (1) سنة كل من ابتعد عن وحدته العسكرية أو أثناء النفير بقصد الحصول على مال عام أو خاص أو اختص بمال من الأموال من تلقاء نفسه. ب– يحكم بذات العقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (أ) من هذا البند على من كان مكلفا بتسليم الأموال التي حصل عليها بصورة مشروعة وامتنع عن تسليمها. رابعاً– للمتضرر إقامة دعوى التعويض في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في البند (ثالثاً) من هذه المادة في المحاكم المدنية على الفاعل أو على الآمر الذي أمر بذلك. خامساً– يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (15) خمسة عشر سنة إذا اقترنت الأفعال المنصوص عليها في البندين (أولا) و (ثالثا) من هذه المادة باستعمال القوة. سادساً– يعاقب بالسجن مدة (15) خمسة عشر سنة إذا أدى استعمال القوة إلى إحداث عاهة مستديمة في جسم المجنى عليه. سابعاً– تكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا أدى استعمال القوة إلى موت المجنى عليه. ثامناً– يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد من قام بالنهب والمحرض عليه والذي يترأسه إذا اشترك عدة أشخاص في النهب ويحكم على الآخرين بالسجن مدة لا تزيد (10) عشر سنوات. تاسعاً- يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على(10) عشر سنوات كل من اشترك في النهب المنصوص عليه في البند (ثامناً) من هذه المادة ولم يقم بعمل مؤثر أثناء ارتكاب الجريمة. عاشراً- يعاقب بالسجن مدة (15) خمسة عشر سنة كل من اخذ بقصد التملك دون وجه حق نقوداً أو أشياء من القتلى في ميادين القتال أو الجرحى في أثناء السير أو في المستشفى أو في أثناء النقل أو اخذ أموال الأسير الموكول إليه أمر المحافظة عليه. احد عشر– يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في البند عاشرا من هذه المادة كل من خرّب المؤسسات الصحية الخاصة بجمعية الهلال الأحمر أو الصليب الأحمر ونهبها ومن حرّض على ارتكاب هذه الجرائم. ثاني عشر- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن (2) سنتين كل من تخلى دون ضرورة عن جريح مكلف بإيصاله إلى المحل المقصود أو آذاه. ثالث عشر– يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من آذى جريحاً أو جرحه مرة أخرى بقصد نهب ما لديه. 
الفصل العاشر الجرائم الأخرى المرتكبة على المال المادة _62_ أولا– يعاقب بالحبس مدة (5) خمس سنوات كل من ترك أو اتلف أو أضر مادة من المواد الخاصة بالخدمة العسكرية عمداً أو استعملها لمنفعته الشخصية. ثانياً– يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات كل من فقد أو اتلف أو اضر مادة من المواد الخاصة بالخدمة العسكرية إهمالا. ثالثاً- يحكم باسترداد المواد المنصوص عليها في البندين (أولا) و (ثانيا) من هذه المادة إذا كانت موجودة أما إذا كانت غير موجودة أو مستهلكة كُلاًًً أو جزءاً فيحكم عليه بتعويض: أ- قيمتها أو قيمة ما احدث فيها من ضرر ب– ثلاثة أضعاف قيمتها إذا كانت سلاحا أو عتادا كاملا أو مواد احتياطية للعجلات وضعفي قيمة ما احدث في تلك الأجزاء من ضرر في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في البند (ثانيا) من هذه المادة وخمسة أضعاف قيمتها أو خمسة أضعاف قيمة ما احدث فيها من ضرر في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في البند (أولا) من هذه المادة. رابعا- تؤول المواد المضمنة قيمتها أو قيمة ما احدث فيها من ضرر إلى الجهة العسكرية المختصة بالتصرف بها إذا كانت سلاحا أو عتادا أو أجزاء متعلقة بها أو أي مادة من المواد الخاصة في الخدمة العسكرية الممنوع تداولها خارج الجيش. 
المادة – 63 – أولاً– يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (10) عشر سنوات كل من اختلس أو سرق أي مادة أو أرزاق أو نقود خاصة بالخدمة العسكرية وكل من باع أو اشترى أو رهن أو ارتهن أو أخفى أو حاز بسوء نية أو أجرى أي تصرف آخر غير مشروع في أي من المواد المذكورة مع علمه بعائديتها العسكرية وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على (15) خمسة عشر سنة إذا ارتكبت في زمن النفير أو الحركات الفعلية أو الحرب. ثانيا– يعاقب الفاعل بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (15) خمسة عشر سنة إذا كانت المواد المرتكبة بشأنها الأفعال المنصوص عليها في البند (أولا) من هذه المادة سلاحا أو عتادا أو أجزاء متعلقة بهما و وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا ارتكبت في زمن النفير أو الحركات الفعلية أو الحرب. ثالثا– يحكم باسترداد المواد المنصوص عليها في البندين (أولا) و (ثانيا) من هذه المادة إذا كانت موجودة أما إذا كانت غير موجودة أو مستهلكة كُلاً أو جزءاً فيحكم بتعويض مقداره خمسة أضعاف قيمتها التقديرية أو خمسة أضعاف القيمة لما احدث فيها من ضرر. رابعاً– تؤول المواد المضمنة قيمتها أو قيمة ما احدث فيها من ضرر إلى الجهة العسكرية المختصة بالتصرف بها إذا كانت سلاحاً أو عتاداً أو أجزاء متعلقة بهما أو أي من المواد الخاصة بالخدمة العسكرية الممنوع تداولها خارج الجيش. 
المادة – 64 – يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات كل من: أولا: تواطأ على تحديد أجرة بخسة لعقار أو منقول يؤجر للمستأجرين. ثانياً: أضاف مبلغاً معيناً على ثمن معين لبيع المؤن أو البضائع المطلوبة لوحدة أو معسكر أو موقع أو ثكنة أو محل له عليه سلطة أو كان قائده أو آمره أو تناول أجرا على ذلك أو كانت له منفعة من ذلك أو انه وضع مثل تلك الإضافة أو اخذ مثل ذلك الأجر أو كان له مثل تلك المنفعة في ما يتعلق ببيع أو شراء المؤن أو المدخرات التي يستعملها الجيش. 
المادة – 65 – أولا– يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (10) عشر سنوات كل من أتلف أو مزق أو حرق بسوء نية الدفاتر والسجلات والخرائط والمخططات والمستندات والوثائق والأختام العسكرية أو سبب ذلك أو تسبب عمداً في فقدانها. ثانياً– لا تعد جريمة إذا ارتكبت الأفعال المنصوص عليها في البند (أولا) من هذه المادة خوفاً من وقوع هذه الأوراق أو الأختام بيد العدو وكان من المحتمل استفادة العدو منها. 
الفصل الحادي عشر جرائم الإخلال بشؤون الخدمة المادة – 66 – يُعاقب بالسجن كل من نظم أو قدم تقريرا أو بيانا أو أوراقا رسمية أخرى خلافا للحقيقة وكان ذلك متعلقا بالخدمة أو الوظيفة وكل من توسط لتقديم ذلك إلى الأعلى رتبة مع علمه بأنه مخالف للحقيقة. 
المادة – 67 – أولاً – يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات كل من كان آمرا لمخفر أو لمفرزة أو لوحدة عسكرية مكلفة بالقيام بوظيفة خاصة وكل من كان حارساً ونتج عن تماهله أو تعمده بأن جعل نفسه غير قادر على القيام بوظيفته أو ترك محل حراسته أو قام بأعمال مخالفة للتعليمات أو الأوامر الصادرة إليه وكان من المحتمل أن ينشأ عن ذلك ضرر. ثانياً– إذا ارتكبت الجريمة المنصوص عليها في البند (أولا) من هذه المادة أثناء النفير فتكون العقوبة السجن أما إذا ارتكبت في مواجهة العدو فتكون العقوبة الإعدام. ثالثاً- يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في البندين (أولا ) و (ثانيا) من المادة (67) من هذا القانون عقاب الفاعل من كان آمراً لمخفر أو لمفرزة أو لوحدة عسكرية مكلفة بالقيام بوظيفة خاصة وكل من كان حارساً وتغاضى عن ارتكاب جريمة كان بوسعه منعها أو كان مكلفا بمنعها. 
المادة – 68 – يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات كل من عرّض للحصار أو للاستمكان سفينة أو طائرة أو أسلحة أو عتاد أو مهمات حربية من جراء تكاسله في القيام بوظيفته أو واجباته. 
المادة _69_ يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر كل من سبب تأخير المحاكم العسكرية عن القيام بوظيفتها أو أعمالها بلا عذر مقبول. 
المادة _70_ أولا: يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (4) أربع سنوات كل من غش أو بدل أو تسبب في غش أو تبديل الأرزاق والذخائر العسكرية، وكل من وزع الأرزاق المغشوشة أو المبدلة مع علمه بذلك. ثانياً: يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (4) سنوات كل من وزع أرزاق فاسدة أو تسبب في توزيعها. 
المادة_71_ أولاً: يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (7) سبع سنوات كل من تسلم أو تسبب في تسليم مأكولات أو ملبوسات أو تجهيزات أو أشياء عسكرية أخرى أو أبنية عسكرية خلافا لشروط المقاولة أو العقد أو النموذج ويعاقب بضعف العقوبة إذا كان التسليم متعلقا بسلاح أو عتاد أو حيوان أو مواد حربية أخرى. ثانياً: يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (10) عشر سنوات إذا حصلت منفعة المتهم من جراء ارتكاب جريمة أو قصد بها الحصول على المنفعة لحسابه أو حساب غيره. 
المادة – 72 – أولاً:- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (1) سنة واحدة كل من تطوع في الجيش ولم يخبر بسبق تطوعه إن كان منتمياً سابقاً إلى الجيش أو تطوع من دون أن تتوفر فيه الشروط التي تمكنه من التطوع لإخفائه موانع القبول. ثانيا:- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين كل من كان قد أخرج أو طرد من الجيش ثم تطوع لإغفاله دائرة التطوع أو التجنيد بعدم بيانه أسباب إخراجه أو طرده. ثالثاً :- يعاقب بالطرد من ارتكب الجريمة المنصوص عليها في البندين (أولا ) و(ثانيا ) من هذه المادة. 
المادة – 73 – يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر كل رتبة اعلى أهمل أو تكاسل في مراقبة رتبة ادنى أو لم يخبر بالجرائم التي ارتكبها الأدنى رتبة ولم يقم باتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية عمدا فيما يتعلق بهذه الأفعال. 
المادة – 74 – أولا ً:- يعاقب بالحبس مدة (5) خمس سنوات كل من وجد في اجتماع سياسي أو انتمى إلى تنظيم سياسي أو اشترك في مظاهرة أو لقّن غيره للقيام بهذه الأعمال أو نشر كتابات سياسية أو ألقى خطابا سياسيا. ثانياً :- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (30) ثلاثين يوما كل من انتمى إلى جمعية خيرية بلا إذن . 
الفصل الثاني عشر الجرائم المخلة بالشرف العسكري المادة – 75 – أولاً - يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن (3) ثلاثة أشهر كل من: أ- وُجد في حالة سكر. ب- دخل بلباس عسكري محلات البغاء أو المحلات المعدة للقمار أو المحلات المهينة للشرف العسكري. ج- رافق أشخاصا معروفين بالصيت الرديء والسمعة السيئة بلباسه العسكري مع علمه بذلك. ثانيا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن (3) ثلاثة أشهر كل عسكري اشترك في لعب القمار وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن (6) ستة أشهر في حالة تكرار ذلك. ثالثاً – يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن (6 ) ستة أشهر كل من ساكن مومساً في دار واحدة ولم يتركها رغم إنذاره. رابعاً – يُعَد مُخرَجا من الجيش من اُدين بارتكاب احد الأفعال المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة. 
المادة – 76 – أولا : يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن (3) ثلاثة سنوات كل من لاط أو واقع شخصاً من العسكريين برضاه سواء أتم هذا الفعل أو شرع فيه. ثانياً : يحكم على المُلاط به أو المواقع معها بذات العقوبة المنصوص عليها في البند (أولا) من هذه المادة ولا يجوز تبديلها بعقوبة أخرى إذا كان ضابطاً. ثالثا : يعاقب بعقوبة الفاعل كل من كان وسيطا بهذا الفعل أو كان له علم بذلك ولم يخبر آمره. رابعاً : يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت كل من لاوط شخصاً من العسكريين بغير رضاه. 
المادة – 77 - : كل من ارتكب جريمة مخلة بالشرف كالتزوير والاختلاس والسرقة وخيانة الأمانة والنصب والاحتيال وشهادة الزور واليمين الكاذبة والرشوة واللواط و المواقعة سواء أكان فاعلا أم مفعولاً به أو وسيطا يُحكم عليه بإسقاط جميع الحقوق التي اكتسبها كونه طالبا في المدارس العسكرية وبحرمانه من حق دخول تلك المدارس. 
الفصل الثالث عشر العقوبات الانضباطية المادة – 78 – يعاقب بإحدى العقوبات الانضباطية المنصوص عليها في المادتين (79) و (80) من هذا القانون كل من ثبت عليه القيام بعمل أو إهمال أو تقصير مخل بالانتظام العسكري لم تذكر له عقوبة في هذا القانون. 
المادة – 79 – أولا: تكون العقوبات الانضباطية التي يجوز فرضها على الضباط على النحو الآتي: أ – التوبيخ: ويكون على نوعين سري وعلني: - 1 – التوبيخ السري: ويكون بإرسال كتاب سري إلى الضابط يُخبَر فيه بنوع جريمته وبأن أعماله غير مرضية ويطلب منه إصلاح حاله . - 2 – التوبيخ العلني: ويكون بإرسال كتاب إلى الضابط يُخبَر فيه بنوع جريمته وبأن إعماله غير مرضية ويتم نشره في أوامر الجيش. ب – قطع الراتب مدة لا تزيد على (14) أربعة عشر يوما في حالة وقوع ضرر أو خسارة نتيجة القيام بعمل أو الأعمال التي شكلت أساس الجريمة. 
المادة – 80- : تكون العقوبات الانضباطية التي يجوز فرضها على المراتب على النحو الآتي: أولاً : الحجز في الثكنة مدة لا تتجاوز (7) سبعة أيام . ثانياً : واجبات إضافية لا تتجاوز(7 ) سبعة أيام، ويقصد بها التعليم الإضافي والخفارة الإضافية . ثالثاً : قطع الراتب مدة لا تزيد على (14) أربعة عشر يوما في حالة وقوع ضرر أو خسارة نتيجة القيام بعمل أو الأعمال التي شكلت أساس الجريمة. رابعاً : الحرمان من العطلة الأسبوعية وهي عدم استفادة المحكوم عليه من الخروج من الثكنات أو المدارس أو المؤسسات العسكرية في أيام الجمع والعطل الرسمية مدة لا تزيد على (30 ) ثلاثين يوما. 
الفصل الرابع عشر أحكام عامة وختامية المادة – 81 – تسري إحكام قانون العقوبات رقم ( 111 ) لسنة 1969 وقانون مكافحة الإرهاب رقم 13 لسنة 2005 وكافة القوانين العقابية الأخرى في كل ما لم يرد فيه نص خاص في هذا القانون. 
المادة – 82 – أولا : يلغى قانون العقوبات العسكري رقم ( 13 ) لسنة 1940. ثانيا : تلغى مدونة الانضباط العسكري الصادرة بالأمر رقم ( 23 ) لسنة 2003 عن سلطة الائتلاف المؤقتة ( المنحلة ). ثالثا : يلغى قانون تنظيم خدمة الغائبين من ضباط الجيش والشرطة والأمن والجنسية والحدود والمرور والمخابرات العامة رقم ( 129 ) لسنة 1975 وقانون الهروب خارج البلاد رقم ( 28 ) لسنة 1972. 
المادة – 83 – ينفذ هذا القانون بعد أن تمضي ستين يومًا من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية. طارق الهاشمي عادل عبد المهدي جلال طالباني نائب رئيس الجمهورية نائب رئيس الجمهورية رئيس الجمهورية" 
الأسباب الموجهة نظرًا لتعليق قانون العقوبات العسكري رقم ( 13 ) لسنة 1940 من قبل سلطة الإئتلاف الموقتة ( المنحلة ) ولمضي مدة طويلة على تشريع هذا القانون وللإستجابة للمتغيرات الحاصلة في العراق ولطبيعة متطلبات الجيش العراقي في إستصدار قانون عقوبات ينظم الحياة العسكرية التي تقوم على أساس الإنضباط العسكري واحترام الواجبات العسكرية ، وانسجامًا مع ما جاء به دستور جمهورية العراق ومبادئ الديمقراطية والاتفاقيات الدولية بهذا الشأن، فقد بات من الضروري وضع تشريع عقابي عسكري يواكب تلك المتغيرات، ولأجل ذلك شرع هذا القانون. 

__________________

----------


## أم خطاب

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا

----------


## dodyahmed

ارجو منكم مساعدتى فى الحصول على ابحاث حول المسئوليه الجنائيه لضباط الجيش اثناع تادية خدمتهم حيث اننى اقوم بعمل رسالة دكتوراه فى هذا الموضوع

----------


## أم خطاب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

للأخ الجديد ومرحبا بك في الموقع 
ونروج الأفادة من هذه المواقع

http://www.google.com/search?as_q=%D...s=&safe=images





http://www.google.com/search?hl=ar&s...f&aqi=&aql=&oq=

----------

